# Panic in Detroit update



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well don John.
Im sure you are working to a development plan, but do you have a shedule for when you expect to run the 1/4 ml ?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

A simple infrared heat gun to measure the temperature slope across the tire is the fool-proof way to set your tire pressures.

It will save you test time considerably.

You have a great car there!

Miz


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

More competition ?
https://www.facebook.com/electricfoxdragster/?fref=photo


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Karter2 said:


> More competition ?
> https://www.facebook.com/electricfoxdragster/?fref=photo


Those are Yasa 400's x6
2160 Nm peak
990 kW peak


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Bugrug (Jun 7, 2016)

You sound like you know what you're doing. I love updates like this with the videos. I'm still impressed by how far this industry has come in such a short time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Panic did 7.24 186mph for quickest and fastest pass of all time in four wheel EV dragster









We are planning on a new BLDC motor that will bring the weight down over 500lbs and bring net effective HP up by 400HP. SHould be nice, going to try no transmission to start to try to quickly hit 200mph then we will work on breaking the ET record.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Get your Plasma on....
could have brushed the rocks off the tires before the run.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZbT_v10uCs


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

New motor going into Panic in Detroit for Christmas!!!!!
2000HP BLDC 10" 600V


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Panic did 7.24 186mph for quickest and fastest pass of all time in four wheel EV dragster









We are planning on a new BLDC motor that will bring the weight down over 500lbs and bring net effective HP up by 400HP. SHould be nice, going to try no transmission to start to try to quickly hit 200mph then we will work on breaking the ET record.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

We are putting in our new motor
"Extinction Level Event"


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Panic is now Extinction Level Event. 
Here is a link to our racing team on Facebook. 
https://m.facebook.com/LonestarEVRa...7712189084/1524280340958808/?type=3&source=54


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Panic vs Extinction actual weights


----------

